# Hunting in Cobb County



## ABBYS DAD

I have a copy of Cobb County Weapons Ordinance Sec.86-5 which reads "it shall be unlawful for any person to discharge a firearm into or over property belonging to somebody else". It does not say that you cant discharge a firearm into your own property. I have examined Georgia Codes Book and cant find any law saying that Cobb County was closed to hunting with firearms. (Except Deer, know that already)  Just wanting to know if any DNR officer was on here reading or have first hand knowledge of firearms hunting for small game and turkey in Cobb County.


----------



## little rascal

*That would*

be interesting to know. We have 12 acres and used to could shoot/hunt. Then I was told it had to be 14 acres or more, then I was told you can't discharge a firearm in Cobb, nor hunt with a firearm in Cobb. However, I hunted ducks for years(shotgun) on the Allatoona Corp Land in Cobb, that is know under Cobb Management and lease and they have restricted all firearms hunting nonetheless, and have implemented an archery only for deer only program. Not their choice by the way, it was kinda of part of the deal from the corp. If Cobb had it their way, there wouldn't be any hunting with anything period!!


----------



## ABBYS DAD

knowbody seems to know the correct answer on it. i cant find any state law or code that has it banned in Cobb. i figure the DNR would know and i would like the code number.


----------



## polaris30144

Check local ordinances........Local communities can limit discharge of firearms. If a city like Kennesaw, Acworth or Marietta passes an ordinance against discharge of a weapon within it's boundaries, then it inherently limits hunting without it being a state or county issue. They haven't gone against state law of owning or possessing a weapon, just discharging it.


----------



## ABBYS DAD

I called DNR and they have told me there are no restrictions on hunting small game or turkeys with firearms. as long as you are on your land, shooting into or onto your property or anothers property with permission. So its hammer time on some city strutters!


----------



## polaris30144

ABBYS DAD said:


> I called DNR and they have told me there are no restrictions on hunting small game or turkeys with firearms. as long as you are on your land, shooting into or onto your property or anothers property with permission. So its hammer time on some city strutters!



Good luck in Kennesaw. They will frown on you breaking the law here discharging a firearm. Local laws don't fall under DNR enforcement, therefore they have no reason to know them. They answered your question as you asked it, but sometimes they don't give you the whole answer if you don't ask the right questions.


----------



## JerryC

Where I hunt in Cobb if I did turkey hunt with a shotgun it would probably only happen once, because the noise would shake 100 neighbors.

Very interesting point you brought up. I always just _assumed _no firearms for all big game which includes turkey, but now after re-reading the popular guide I don't see it that way. Interestingly now I also see that fixed blade broadheads aren't required for turkey, but I don't know why you would opt for anything else.

Glad you brought this up, hopefully anyone with proof otherwise will share it here. -JerryC


----------



## ABBYS DAD

This is for hunting in "unincorporated Cobb County", not in a city limit.  I have the weapons ordinance for Cobb and dischargin a firearm on ones property and not into or through anothers is LEGAL. The DNR has no game laws banning small game or turkey hunting with firearms in Cobb County. There is not a county ordinance against it from what i found.


----------



## Killdee

Cobb used to have a game warden, I would call and get his # and also call cobb police before hunting and wind up in trouble. Most of the cobb gobs I have seen are yard birds, have little fear of humans and wouldnt be much sport IMO. A buddy of mine calls em out strutting in the road from yards around the Ken mtn park area just yelping with his mouth.


----------



## little rascal

*There was a*

warden over the cobb corp land , named Doug Parker. He is now or last time I heard a couple years ago, a Cobb County officer, it payed more than the Game Warden Job. Don't know who is warden know? I left that place and let'em have it.


----------



## ABBYS DAD

im just talking about the legal issues surrounding firearms hunting in cobb.  i talked to dnr today and they said they have no law against firearms hunting other than deer in cobb. i have the code book for cobb and the state, there is no cobb code banning it.


----------



## westcobbdog

I am in a large neighborhood near lost mountain park..next door is a hundred acre farm..it sounds like a war going on some weekends with numerous gunshots..judging from the sounds it's like its many different calibers and from the duration doesn't sound like the law is showin up making them stop shooting, large police station nearby,too. I thought it was unlawful to fire a gun in Cobb, but you have changed my mind.


----------



## ABBYS DAD

I Bet That Hundred Acre Farm Is Loaded With Turkeys Too!! I Know That Land..... The Cobb County Ordinance Section Is 86-5 Adopted 6-27-00


----------



## Rem270

I can't remember where I saw it but it seems like I heard you couldn't discharge any firearm in Cobb Co. regardless of power i.e. air rifle or gunpowder.  I might be wrong though.  I sure would love to duck hunt some of the honey holes I've found in West Cobb.


----------



## ABBYS DAD

It Is Legal To Hunt All Open Game With A Firearm (except Deer), You Must Be On Your Land Or Have Permission From The Landowner That You Will Be Hunting. There Is A Weapons Ordinance Which I Mentioned Before Which States You Cant Shoot Into Or Across Another Persons Land Without Permission. And Of Course You Must Be 50 Yards Or More From A Public Road. So Goodluck With The Ducks, Im Trying Out The Turkeys Right Now.


----------



## hikingthehills

Wow never knew you could shoot in Cobb. Always heard it was illegal to discharge any firearm in cobb county.


----------



## tcoker

Even in unincorporated Cobb, as soon as one soccer mom from the city calls the Cobb Police, and reports "... some men are carrying/shooting machine guns in the woods behind our neighborhood where the kids play, and I don't feel safe..." the citations for noise ordinances, distrubing the peace, contributing to civil unrest, and a host of other things will be handed down to you by big brother. The days of shooting on your own land in Cobb are all but a thing of the past. Like most of society today, it's quite sad.


----------



## motor280

The DNR ranger for Cobb county is Brooks Varnell. You can call the GSP post in Cartersville and more than likely get in touch with him that way. That is the post he works out of.


----------



## devin25gun

We have been duck hunting and turkey hunting in cobb for 20 years and small game.. We have hunted with brooks a few times for turkey and he has caugh some trespasser for us also.. It legal to hunt as long as you are not causing a noise violation and are far enough from other houses.  The powder springs cops have tried to harass us before but because of the acreage they can't do anything about it.  And the cobb county cops just laugh and say right on and leave us alone..But I have hunted off stilesboro for turkeys with shotguns and in powder springs..


----------



## mr meriwether

That's weird my buddy lives in the city of Smyrna,He was cited for shooting squirrels in his backyard with an air rifle.


----------



## Klondike

Glad I moved - what is statute of limitations??


----------



## watermedic

According to the latest on the DNR Facebook page, Cobb is a archery only county.


----------



## KKrueger

This may be the answer to my coyote explosion.


----------



## LineLife

I turkey and dove hunted many times on the corp land w/ a shotgun..killed a few too


----------



## freedomlives

I know this is responding to an old thread, but for completeness:
Smyrna ordinances prohibit discharging not only firearms, but also air guns (and other stuff).
On the other hand, in unincorporated Cobb county, I was visiting a teacher from HS and saw a copperhead in the driveway. In one of those youthful indescretions, I unloaded my .380 into it. (To be clear, I was shooting in a safe direction). About ten minutes later, the police arrived, looked in the garbage can, found the snake, and came up to the door to ask if we'd been shooting a snake. I guess he could see how nervous we were, so he informed us that shooting snakes on your property is legal, just one of the neighbors called the police worried. His house is a quarter mile from the Home Depot headquarters.


----------



## gma1320

motor280 said:


> The DNR ranger for Cobb county is Brooks Varnell. You can call the GSP post in Cartersville and more than likely get in touch with him that way. That is the post he works out of.


Brooks is a good fella. Used to be the warden in the area of bartow i hunt.


----------

